# (HME) SameGame - High Scores!



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

I love this game; used to play it on my PalmPilot all the time...way back when.

I just got 1376 

Log your high scores here...


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

1502 - cleared the board!! Woohoo!


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

2062 - cleared the board again! 

Anybody else playing this nice little game??


----------



## millershane (Dec 31, 2002)

Where did you find this game? I downloaded the SDK and it's not in there.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

HME Quickstart - http://tivohme.sourceforge.net/?page=quickstart


----------



## Raymond Day (May 13, 2002)

I've been playing it for about 3 hours. My best score is about 800. Then I showed my Nephew how to play it and said match up a lot of the same colors to get a good score. He matched up with my help about 25 two times got a score of 922! We never clear the board. I got down to 2 balls a few times.

I just played it and got 1040 the first time after about 5 hours not playing it. I got 2 really big groups.

markp99 can you put a photo of you high score screen in here?

Here is mine. Not much.










Wow today in the morning Sunday. My Nephew first play of the day and he cleared the board! He got groups of about 20 and two 10's he said. Here is are high score screen now.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

Here's mine


----------



## Raymond Day (May 13, 2002)

I found out by your photo of your high scores that you can press "slow" it will show all the hight scores and redo the board. So you can keep doing "slow" to rearrange the board until you see a lot of colors match up pretty good.

I was playing and got about 800 then was going to give up and the next board came up and looked pretty good. I played it. I matched up every yellow color on the board! then about 2 others with 7 each. Then at the end I got it clear. Here is a photo of mine. 1810!


----------



## Raymond Day (May 13, 2002)

The 1607 one I only had one tile left. I would of got 500 more if I cleard it. 1607+500 would of = 2107. That would of been the highest score here if I cleard it. So I played more trying to get a lot and clear the board.

After about 5 more games trying to clear the board. I think it was the 6 time playing and I got this 2204 by maching up every green color that was on the board! I cleard other colors that would of not match up after falling when I cleared all the green ones. Then only 3 other colors were left that were mached up putty good and I could clear it. Now I have the very highest score so fare posted here! :up:

Me telling all this my help other to get a super good score.

What I wanted to say too is that I did not play this game for about 24 hours. When I truned it on to play it and press play, the play screen was over on the right top side for a sec. then my TiVo reset to the powering up screen. I thought O know all my high score will be gone. But when I went back to the game the high score were still there. They must be on the Windows PC I have not truned off in about 2 weeks.

This is still in bata I guess so can't really blame the reset much.


----------



## angel35 (Nov 5, 2004)

I just got 1302 not good eneff??GOT to go higher


----------



## Raymond Day (May 13, 2002)

I got a new server up so all the hi scores started from 0 again. I played about 2 hours and got this hi score.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

Ray,

You didn't really need to play to build back your save games list... 

I spotted the file where SameGame writes its save game data. Its sitting in an odd file in the \samegame folder:

162d6d39e137b23e627ebf546de812aa6762faf.txt

I thought there might have been some CRC-like significance to the filename and its content, but there's none. Only numeric values are read by SameGame.

Changed it from :


```
#[url]http://192.168.1.105:4277/samegame/[/url]
#Thu Feb 03 16:46:51 EST 2005
samegame.highscore=2062|1502|1376|1357|1248|1169|1119|1086|1055|995
```
To:

```
#[url]http://192.168.1.105:4277/samegame/[/url]
#Thu Feb 03 16:46:51 EST 2005
samegame.highscore=999999999|88888888|7777777|666666|55555|4444|333|22|1|0
```










Awesome play, huh??   

I did notice older savegame files from my previous server installations. I could have just cut/paste these results into the current file.


----------



## Raymond Day (May 13, 2002)

Thank you markp99

I did a search for samegame on both the PC's I have TiVo HME running on but it could not find any thing. I want to reload the first one I started with.

What I am guessing is because I only use QuickStart every time I reboot or close that I have to go back to the quick start web page and click on the link so it starts again.

I guess then that there is a install program. The QuickStart don't install it's just for a test I think.

I hope I can find the files with my hi scores in them. Then I would edit it so it at both ones together with the top 10 hi scores.

Is there a HME program to install? I will look for it.

I looked for it. I downloaded the hme_sdk_ea1.zip file from SourceForge.net I ran the runsamples.bat it has more in it then the QuickStart but it don't have the samegame in it.

It keeps a DOS type window open. I guess there is some other HME file to use to get samegame with a samegame high score folder in it.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

Hi Ray,

Here is the full path to MY samegame folder:

C:\Documents and Settings\Mark\Application Data\TiVo\samegame

I don't see the "Application Data" folder when just using Explore, but I can see it when I explicitly type the path into my browser.

I can also see the folder when I Search, but I have the advanced "Show System" and "Show Hidden" folders and files search option checked...

The folder/file EXISTS on your PC somewhere...the app does not write data to you TiVo 

Hope this helps.

Mark


----------



## Raymond Day (May 13, 2002)

Mine is in:

C:\Documents and Settings\Ray\Application Data\TiVo\samegame

It looks like this:



> #http://192.168.101.60:7288/samegame/
> #Sat Feb 12 09:08:12 EST 2005
> samegame.highscore=2342|1728|1252|1188|1176|1147|1050|1001|985|984


The other one with the same file name looks like this:



> #http://192.168.101.2:7288/samegame/
> #Tue Feb 08 18:12:24 PST 2005
> samegame.highscore=2204|1810|1607|1352|1181|1164|1126|1116|1113|1074


Now to edit the main one to look like this:



> #http://192.168.101.60:7288/samegame/
> #Sat Feb 12 09:08:12 EST 2005
> samegame.highscore=2342|2204|1810|1728|1607|1252|1352|1188|1181|1176












Thank you Mark!


----------



## DJG220 (Apr 21, 2006)

Beat my score 2142

Check my prof for proof


----------



## kdupes (Mar 20, 2004)

My 5 yr. old son got 1100, kicks my butt every time!!


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

My High score 1641 - Cleared the board
My 9yr Old daughter 1764 - Did NOT clear the board (11 remaining)


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

I think 20-30k, on a Linux desktop version.

2500 or so. The 20K was on Geweld.


----------



## DJG220 (Apr 21, 2006)

Trya and beat my new hig score 2240!

Proof is in the profile


----------



## DJG220 (Apr 21, 2006)

Proof of my 2240 --> http://samegame.8m.com/


----------



## joehahn (Jun 16, 2006)

Current high score is 2306


----------



## asilach (Jul 22, 2006)

Wow, I actually felt a little sick to my stomach when I realized I would get past 2300.

My husband says this is truly a testament to what my life has become. I guess I need a Tivo/Same Game intervention.


----------



## asilach (Jul 22, 2006)

Just saw that RaymondDay has 2342. 

Here goes some more hours of my life that I won't get back LOL


----------



## csandrin (Jul 24, 2006)

High score on our board is 2704 with no score under 2200 on the top ten! Has anyone scored higher?


----------



## cohenpeart (Jul 30, 2006)

How in the world does someone score 2,700? That's insane! We've been working at it for several weeks now, and we're at 1,996. If you can get a board with about 40 of one color, and you can clear it all at once, and you also end up clearing the board, you'll get maybe 2,200. How in the world does someone get much higher than that?


----------



## csandrin (Jul 24, 2006)

We think the reds give you a higher overall score. Sometimes you get more than 40 reds. Plus if you get big groups on the way to clearing all the reds your score is higher before you clear the reds and then win the board. Our scores are:
2704, 2692, 2656, 2450, 2360, 2336, 2308, 2282, 2246, 2236 !!!! Our goal is 3000 but we have no idea what the possible highest score--does anyone know???


----------



## cohenpeart (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm not sure how the color matters -- 40 reds are worth 1,600, as are 40 blues, greens or yellows. 3,000 would be an amazing, unbelievable score. If I scored 3,000, I'd throw a party and invite everyone I know, despite their not knowing what SameGame is. Anyhow, the highest theoretical score would be 11,316. That's what you'd get if the board came up with 104 of the same color. But I'm thinking there is a limit on how many of any one color (a maximum and a minimum) is possible. I'd love to know the parameters for how the board is set up.


----------



## csandrin (Jul 24, 2006)

OK--if we get to 3000 you are invited to the party!


----------



## asilach (Jul 22, 2006)

I've spent the entire summer trying to beat my 2318, didn't think it was possible. I haven't slept since July.

Now I don't HAVE to play anymore, but I just can't stop.


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

I was happy to just get 1734


----------



## StopherJJ (Sep 14, 2006)

I just got my high score of 2722...

Ive never even posted here before I just went online to see if there was some place where people post all there high scores and this was the only thread I found. I think this makes me the high score for the whole thread if Im not mistaken... It brings a tear to my eye.. *sniff*

I was lucky enough to get a bunch of reds together and everything else fell into place nicely with a few more small clumps of colors. I'd like to think it's half luck and half pure God g-iven Same Game talent that I am blessed with. LOL. Alright sorry, had to gloat a little bit, now Im done. Good luck all my fellow Same Game enthusiasts.


----------



## jvm (Jul 8, 2007)

My wife is hooked on wordsmith. Her high score is 980. Then she showed me samegame and I got hooked on that. I got several 1,200 to 1,400 games. Then I hit 1,700 and was sure I hit the top. Then on July 4th I hit 2764. I suppose the only way people will believe me is if I take a picture of my high scores and post itunless Tivo keeps track of winning scores? 

Kind of a let down because I keep trying to beat it but I dont even come close. Im sure I will be spending too many hours trying.


----------



## buddhawood (Oct 9, 2000)

2006 last night!


----------



## jvm (Jul 8, 2007)

on july 4 2007 i got 2764. so how do i post it so people can see it?


----------



## Chiton09 (Dec 19, 2008)

Kk peoples...ive only been playing this game 6 days, and I have proof of my score, my scores have been only as low as 2900, nothing below, this game is awesome, easy.....and if you can get a higher score let me know.....contacts: chi-ton[email protected], it wont let me upload my picture says it is 538 MB cant go over 100 MB for uploading sad day contact me to see proof.


----------



## anekinskywalker (Mar 20, 2009)

hello my name is anekinskywalker and i am new to this forum and i have been playing this particular game for quite some time (years to be exact) and my high score to date is: 10622 this score was acheived on this date March 19th 2009 at 9:17pm Thursday evening


----------



## anekinskywalker (Mar 20, 2009)

hello! anekinskywalker here if there is a way other than what i know to play this game on line so that players of this game can play against each other (just to test themselves) please let me know you can contact me using this forum page


----------



## jmoisand (Jul 3, 2009)

Worked on it for a while. Finally succeeded to get a high score of 2688. I believe this was using 44 balls of the same color. Did anybody see more than 45 balls of the same color?


----------



## jmoisand (Jul 3, 2009)

Well, my wife had an amazing game with 49 blue balls... And no way to do anything useful with it without sacrificing 8 of those balls (and a not so fantastic score once you finish).


----------



## jmoisand (Jul 3, 2009)

Chiton09 said:


> Kk peoples...ive only been playing this game 6 days, and I have proof of my score, my scores have been only as low as 2900, nothing below, this game is awesome, easy.....and if you can get a higher score let me know..... it wont let me upload my picture says it is 538 MB cant go over 100 MB for uploading sad day contact me to see proof.


Well, I swapped some e-mails with this fellow, and it turns out he was using an Internet version of SameGame, with more rows & columns, and a different way of counting points. Go to javascript.internet.com/games/same-game.html if you want to play it.

Cool game too, but can't compare scores with the TiVo version of SameGame. 

My wife and I are still stuck to 2688 as a high score. We know it's possible to do better, but we just can't get there...


----------



## jmoisand (Jul 3, 2009)

jvm said:


> on july 4 2007 i got 2764. so how do i post it so people can see it?


So this seems to be the report of the truly highest score on TiVo SameGame. Congrats. :up::up::up:


----------



## RedLeg24 (Nov 14, 2010)

I have scores of 2696 & 2650, plus several in the 2500's. Someone at this site said they had a 10622? That can't be done...there are only 104 balls. Even with 100 balls of the same color & clearing the screen with the remaining 4 balls = 10516. The most I've ever seen of 1 color is 52.


----------



## rpavelle (Apr 11, 2011)

I have several in the 2600s. To do this requires at least 42 balls of the same color. The most I have seen is 45 but I could not complete the game. I suspect that 2800 -3000 is possible. I doubt that anyone will go higher than that because one needs to restart the game more than 100 times to get a game with more than 40 balls.


----------



## rpavelle (Apr 11, 2011)

i hit 2936 with 47/47.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

The end.


----------

